# Pledge-Algorithmus



## Rosalie (31. Mrz 2022)

Hallo,
Ich habe gerade im Unterricht die Java Programmierung und komme bei der einen Aufgabe nicht weiter.
Ich soll den Pledge-Algorithmus an einem selbst gewähltem Beispiel Labyrinth erläutern und dabei den Rover so programmieren, dass er aus einem beliebigen Labyrinth heraus findet.
Könnte mir einer dabei helfen?

LG


----------



## httpdigest (31. Mrz 2022)

Rosalie hat gesagt.:


> Könnte mir einer dabei helfen?


Ich denke, schon, ja.

Es ist relativ sinnlos, nur zu fragen "Kann mir jemand helfen?". Frag einfach gleich deine Frage bzw., woran es _genau_ hängt also wo du _genau_ nicht weiterkommst. Der Algorithmus selbst ist ja auf diversen Seiten beschrieben.


----------



## Rosalie (31. Mrz 2022)

Ich weis nicht wie ich die Methode schreiben soll.


----------



## Rosalie (31. Mrz 2022)

Ich kriege die komplette Programmierung des Rovers nicht hin


----------



## httpdigest (31. Mrz 2022)

Und jetzt? Du musst uns schon _irgendwas_ als Ansatz geben, z.B.: wie sieht dein Programm bis jetzt aus und woran genau hapert es? Wieso genau kommst du nicht weiter? Was genau bekommst du nicht hin?
Die Frage ist jetzt halt, was du genau von uns hier willst.


----------



## Rosalie (31. Mrz 2022)

Wie widerhole ich eine Methode ohne einer bestimmten anzahl ?


----------



## httpdigest (31. Mrz 2022)

Was genau verstehst du unter "eine Methode wiederholen"?


----------



## Rosalie (31. Mrz 2022)

Ich habe jetzt eine Methode geschrieben um zu versuchen das der Rover mithlife des Pledge Algorithmus aus dem Labyrinth kommt. Diese Methode klappt jedoch noch nicht. Was mache ich falsch?
while (huegelVorhanden("rechts"))
{
fahre();
}
 if (!huegelVorhandem("rechts"))
{
drehe("rechts");
fahre();
}
else
{ 
  if (!huegelVorhanden("links"))
drehe("links");
fahre();
}
}


----------



## KonradN (31. Mrz 2022)

Wie immer gilt:
Beschreibe den Algorithmus erst einmal in Worten. Wie genau soll der Rover sich verhalten?
Spielees auch einmal durch - mal ein Labyrinth auf einen Zettel und nimm etwas, dass der Rover sein soll und spiele es durch: funktioniert der Algorithmus?

Wenn du das hast, dann kannst du es implementieren. Und zwar als 1:1 Übersetzung der aufgeschriebenen Schritte.


----------



## temi (31. Mrz 2022)

Rosalie hat gesagt.:


> Was mache ich falsch?


Du hast die Code-Tags nicht verwendet! 

Nein, Scherz. Aber verwende sie doch bitte bei deinen nächsten Beiträgen: Das </> Symbol ganz links im Editor. Das erhöht die Lesbarkeit hier im Forum. Danke.


----------



## Jw456 (31. Mrz 2022)

Hallo war es bei dem Pledge-Algorithmus nicht so das es einen Winkelzählerwert  gibt?

Sehe da nichts in deinem Code.

Bei deinem Code kann es Passieren wenn er auf eine Wand die mitten im Raum steht er endlos drum rum fährt.

Erkläre doch genau was nicht geht



			Pledge-Algorithmus - Robotik im NWT Unterricht


----------

